# New homemade sig



## Bruinbaard (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey guys just made this signature with a tutorial what do you think?

Bruin


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 19, 2007)

I think it looks fairly good (compared to what I could make at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## dice (Oct 19, 2007)

needs a boarder me thinks... other than that it's gr8!


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 19, 2007)

It very good better then i could do. I agree with dice it needs a 1 or 2 pixel black boarder.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 19, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 19, 2007)

mwah dunno about the border i think it shouldn't be like a painting


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

I also think that you should have a border.
But, ya know, that's what we think.

You've done a good job, may I ask what tutorial you used?


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 19, 2007)

One from deviantart ehh ah here it is ( looks in his history) http://xicegfx.deviantart.com/art/Basic-si...torial-29023721


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you look at sonicslasher sig the boarder defines the edges of the sig. On yours you have some white spots on the body of the man and below the "Bru" of your name at the edges of the sig that blend into the white of the forum board a boarder would correct this.
*Try this (photoshop)* 
Step 1 : Make a new layer above all other layers and then select all, and do a 1 pixel black inside stroke. Stroke can be found by Edit > Stroke

Step 2 : Make a new layer above the 1 pixel black stroked layer and select all, do a 3 pixel black inside stroke, then a 2 pixel white inside stroke.

Step 3 : Turn the layer just made (in step 2) so that the settings are on overlay.
Examples


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 20, 2007)

i dont really like the text, and you should have atleast a 1px border


----------



## dice (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> mwah dunno about the border i think it shouldn't be like a painting


paintings have borders


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok ok i will make a border... and i also find the font not so nice but i couldn't really think of a beteer one to fit, who knows one?(with dl link would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 20, 2007)

freakin' awesome sig XD
but i think you have to change the font or the color of the font


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 20, 2007)

It has border now too just added. But i think i won't be able to change the font anymore since i saved it as jpeg so it's now just one picture and not a load of layers. And it's all locked T-T next time i also save as png


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.dafont.com/  has loads of free fonts to download.


----------



## xflash (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> It has border now too just added. But i think i won't be able to change the font anymore since i saved it as jpeg so it's now just one picture and not a load of layers. And it's all locked T-T next time i also save as png


you mean .psd right?

a png is pretty much the same as jpeg just that it's file size is bigger (and maybe the quality)


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 20, 2007)

yeah psd, that regular photoshop format i said wrong


----------

